
Ask HN: Reliable and cheap root server, 1GB+ RAM – which provider to choose? - backend-dev-33
For years I used Hetzer VQ12 (unmanaged virtual machine with root, Single Core, 1024 MB RAM, 40 GB HDD) for experiments and to run some Java processes.<p>Nothing special, nothing fancy, just a relatively cheap (12,90 € per month) and relatively reliable (one or two times per year notifications about scheduled downtime for about 15-30 min) hardware.<p>At the moment there is a cronjob on this machine. Every hour it triggers a Java process which runs for about 5-10 minutes.<p>Now Hetzner going to discontinue these servers (they notified me in advance) so I want to move either to another Hetzner product (probably their &quot;cloud&quot; CX11 or CX21) or to another hosting provider.<p>Please share your experience.
I heard some positive feedback about digitalocean (droplets?)<p>UPDATE: I do not want to have dependencies on cloud infrastructure. Just plain old Linux command line, nothing more
======
viraptor
This sounds like something you could easily spin up on demand in AWS instead
of aiming for reliability. Either an autoscaling group or a spot fleet that
activates every hour, runs your job on startup, and kills itself. Micro is 1gb
memory and costs $0.0104/h. Running that for 15min every hour is $1.8 a month.
(+whatever storage space you need)

You could probably use a heroku task as well.

~~~
backend-dev-33
And Hetzner CX11 is €2.49 monthly and you have peace of mind regarding pricing
(the price if FIXED).

Probably I have to rephrase the question to something like "Alternatives and
side effects of Hetzner CX11 ?"

~~~
viraptor
The per-hour pricing I mentioned is fixed for the micro instance. (Well... It
can go lower :-) ) I'm taking about normal EC2 instances here, so that is a
cx11 alternative.

------
Hasknewbie
Last year I used a VPS with specs similar to yours at LeaseWeb, for around
€50/year. They're OK. I don't remember any downtime but I wasn't monitoring
that VM 24/7.

